# Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre Cigar Review - Should have Waited?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I smoked this cigar on a hike with the black dogs through the swollen streams with a light spring breeze. It was my favorite so far of the Paragas ...

Read the full review here: Partagas Cifuentes Diciembre Cigar Review - Should have Waited?


----------

